# Sony Xplod XS-R1611



## Brent (Aug 17, 2004)

Ok so for Christmas my parents got me some Sony Xplod speakers (6 1/4) from Walmart, model XS-R1611. However theres nothing on the internet about them, not even on the www.xplodsony.com site! The model isn't even listed. I know from skimming around here Sony isn't very well liked anymore, so please tell me what sucks about the ones I have. XS-R1611


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

they are from wal mart...thats the bottom line


----------



## Brent (Aug 17, 2004)

Ok I got that much....


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

they're sony. Sony car audio is pretty much complete and utter crap. if I was you, I'd yank it and take a dump on it, take pics, and send 'em to Sony, lol.


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

hey be glad with what you got....there are tons of people out there who'd die for any kind of system....maybe hang on to the sonys for a lil while and save up money for more higher-end stuff as you get more serious in wanting a monster system if you wanna go that way...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the problem with wal-mart speakers is that they're about the quality of wal mart. The Xplod's you'd buy at best buy would probably be twice as good.

i think companies like sony and pioneer make specific models they can sell at wal-mart.


----------



## Brent (Aug 17, 2004)

So no one can get me so info other than what I have on the box. Sony this is for u. :loser:


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

It looks like they are the worst out the xplod's. Not sure why, just judging by the prices i found. If i were you i would sell them to someone, or put them in, use them until you have enough money for good speakers, then sell them. Unless your not into sound at all, then keep them, better than stock, especailly if you got them for free.


----------



## Brent (Aug 17, 2004)

roman4189 said:


> It looks like they are the worst out the xplod's. Not sure why, just judging by the prices i found. If i were you i would sell them to someone, or put them in, use them until you have enough money for good speakers, then sell them. Unless your not into sound at all, then keep them, better than stock, especailly if you got them for free.



So they sucked so bad they let walmart have them, and disclosed all information of Sony actually supporting them. lol


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

They might be old discontinued models, if they were a gift, your parents probably a good deal on them, because they're NOS.

Yeah they suck, but you know what sucks more, dead air on an hour commute, I had sh**ty speakers until I bought some Clarions, world of difference.


----------



## Bull (Jan 28, 2005)

Maybe I'm alon here, but I don't think Sony is crap. I have a Xplod MP3 deck with 6.5 xplod up front and 2 12" xplod subs in back. I got a good deal from a friend of mine while I was in the Army. He got orders to go to Hawaii and decided to sell his car. I got no problems with Sony. From what I could find, your speakers have been discontinued. Here are the specs for them:

Features and Benefits 
XS-R1611 Coaxial 3-Way 6-1/4 in Speakers 

Features: 
· Coaxial 3-Way 6-1/4" Speakers
· 180 Watts Peak Power
· 40 Watts RMS
· 1-7/16" Balanced Dome Type Midrange
· 7/16" Dome Type Tweeter
· 4 Ohm Impedance
· 90dB/W/m
· 30 - 25,000 Hz Frequency Response
· H.O.P. Cone Woofer Provides Smooth Response and Deep Bass
· Balanced Drive Midrange and Dome Tweeter for Accurate High-Frequency Response 

I couldn't find any reviews on them at all. crutchfield.com didn't have them either. I'd say that if you're really hurting for speakers, install them and see what happens. Judging from the specs I'd say you probably not gonna be happy with them, but like I said, if you're hurting, use them until you can get better ones. 

If you really don't know shit about car audio and wanna learn, go here http://www.crutchfieldadvisor.com/learningcenter/S-sykjy9j25bB/car/
This might help if your totally clueless.


----------



## nissanmax89 (Jan 6, 2005)

heres an idea...just return them, get the receipt from whoever bought them for you and return them and use the money to buy something nicer...alpines arnt too expensive and they put out a nice sound, from what ive heard anyway..this is whats going in my car soon alpine sps-690a for 6x9s and alpine sps-460a for 4x6s heres 2 links on ebay for em

http://search.ebay.com/alpine-sps-6...tionZcompareQQcopagenumZ1QQcoentrypageZsearch

http://search.ebay.com/alpine-sps-460a_W0QQsojsZ1QQfromZR40QQsatitleZalpineQ20sps-460a


----------

